# I will splatter like my paint



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Nothing needs to be written to desribe this stupidity.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Whats the big deal? He had to step outside for a smoke and was able to keep productive at the same time. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Stupidity? I'd trust myself quicker'n people not walking into a ladder set up on a public walkway. 

I oft hang out my second floor windows to wash or paint. The only reason I sit on the stool is because the windows are to short top stand on the sill. 

Now the cigarette! I hate smoke getting in my eyes.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Whats the big deal? He had to step outside for a smoke and was able to keep productive at the same time. :whistling2::jester:


damn you took the cig joke...

i was thinking that was dangerous until i seen him smoking then i new he was a pro


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> Nothing needs to be written to desribe this stupidity.
> 
> Crazy Painter - Edinburgh, Scotland - YouTube


I've done a lot of really dumb things over the years, like tying 4 extension ladders together to paint church steeples, but not even I would try that!:no:


----------



## mukhoeb (Jul 16, 2010)

*Been there - done that many times*

That is how we paint exterior windows on any floor back in old country .


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I got called out on doing this today. Guy walking by yelled to me he's not so sure what I'm doing is safe?

I told him I trust my grip more than setting a 40' ladder up on the muddy concrete steps below, at a crappy angle, with careless idiots loading/unloading every few minutes.

He looked at the surroundings and said yeah I guess you gotta good point.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Just caught this. Got one of him doing the top sash???


----------

